# BLack screen-please enter system disk



## c.poirier (Jan 24, 2008)

Hello do not know what is going on here, sure hope you can help.

I purchased a brand new HP desktop just over a year ago. Will just after a week of using it. It started freezing than it would go to a white screen with a bunch of colorful lines that cover the whole screen. The only way to get out of it was to shut down. So I rebooted the system then it took me to a black screen which I can't remember word for word. It was something like. Disk error please enter system disk then press enter. I didn't enter system disk I just pressed enter. It worked sometimes and brought me to my desktop. Then other times it wouldn't do anything. So I brought it back to Future shop, they could not find anything wrong with it, until the 4th time I brought it to them. Then they said it was the hard drive. Which they changed it, so it work for about 5months. Then it started acting up again without the lines all over my monitor. It was just the black screen and the error messages, the same messages. But if I leave the computer off for a day or so. It will work for about 4 hours then it would freeze again. When I rebot again if goes back to the black screen, and I can not get out of it. Now Future shop is telling me that its the motherboard. And they refuse to fix it because its been just over a year. Please can you help me I need to know if it sounds like the motherboard from the beginning when I purchassed it. Thank you


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Please list your system specs including the power supply brand name and wattage.


----------



## c.poirier (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi, I hope this helps

Base processor 
Athlon 64 X2 (W) 3800+ 2.0 GHz
2000 MT/s (mega transfers/second)
Socket AM2
Chipset 
GeForce 6150 LE 
Motherboard 
Manufacturer: Asus
Motherboard Name: A8M2N-LA
HP/Compaq motherboard name: NodusM3-GL8E

Memory 
Component Attributes 
Memory Installed 1 GB 
Maximum allowed 4 GB* (4 x 1 GB) 

*Actual available memory may be less 
Speed supported PC2-4200 MB/sec 
Type 240 pin, DDR2 SDRAM 

Hard drive 
200 GB SATA
7200 rpm

Modem 
56K bps data/fax modem 
Video Graphics 
Integrated graphics
Sound/Audio 
Integrated High Definition audio 
Realtek ALC 888 chipset 
Supports up to 8 audio channels 
Dolby Pro Logic II compatible 
Network (LAN) 
Integrated 10/100 Base-T networking interface
Memory card reader 
USB interface


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Pull the side of the case off and look what it says on the side of the power supply. It should tell you both brand name and wattage.


----------



## c.poirier (Jan 24, 2008)

Hello, sorry but I can't get into the computer to see about the power supply because the computer is at future shop since Jan.2, they are just giving me the run around about my computer. I would just like to know what could be the problem, because I just might go and pick it up and try to fix it myself. To me they know just as much as I do, which is nothing about computers. Any suggestions would be helpful.
Thank you


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it might be worth looking into the consumer laws being as it was returned in warranty for the problem and returned still faulty
the problem can probably be fixed with the install of a video card and an upgrade of the power supply


----------



## c.poirier (Jan 24, 2008)

Thank you for everything. I am going to go check the cunsumer laws.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

let us know how you go with it


----------

